# Laying in hot sun



## sanae (May 18, 2010)

Hi, 

My pit always loves laying in the sun. Didn't think to much of it since the weather has been pretty mild but now it is super hot and he still goes to lay in the hot sun and pants like crazy. I am getting worried he might get sunstroke so every time i catch him i call him in. Is this normal/safe even when it is really, really hot? 87 degrees F. Thanks!


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

I wouldn't think much of it if they are just laying, as far as I know dogs love sun bath and haven't heard anything happen with them just laying.. If he was getting very agitated and active in the heat then I would stop them after a while..

87 isn't THAT hot IMO...


----------



## blueboy (Jan 5, 2010)

My dog does the same thing. She will get a large stick or one of her toys and just lay out there.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

mine do the same and usually when they get hot they get up and come inside or move to the shade I wouldnt worry to much on it as long as they have fresh water and access to shade or inside it should be fine.


----------



## FurMomma<3 (Jun 28, 2011)

sanae said:


> Hi,
> 
> My pit always loves laying in the sun. Didn't think to much of it since the weather has been pretty mild but now it is super hot and he still goes to lay in the hot sun and pants like crazy. I am getting worried he might get sunstroke so every time i catch him i call him in. Is this normal/safe even when it is really, really hot? 87 degrees F. Thanks!


you think 87 is hot?? try texas, it's been in the 100+ for the better part of a month! =P

aside from that, i'm with angelbaby.


----------



## sanae (May 18, 2010)

Thank you all for your prompt responses! I feel much more at ease. He does come in after a while and drink lots of water. 

All the Best,
Overprotective pit mom


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I think it depends on the humidity too. You need to factor in the heat index. I dont let Vendetta lay out in the sun as she is dark and heats up faster. You might want to hose him down before he lays in the sun.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> mine do the same and usually when they get hot they get up and come inside or move to the shade I wouldnt worry to much on it as long as they have fresh water and access to shade or inside it should be fine.


I agree, as long as they have the option, they will move when its hot. Mel does a constant rotate sun, then move to shade, move to the sun then back to the shade, lol.


----------



## Aximus Prime (Dec 15, 2009)

Mine does the same thing but he will move into the shade once he starts panting heavy. Your dog will learn that too much sun isn't fun and move toward shade.


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

with shorthair breeds beware of sunburn


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Its been around 105 - 118 here lately so we've been giving our dogs water & powerade whenever they come inside...also make sure you spray on new sunscreen EVERYTIME before they go outside because it truly is only good for 30min and needs to be reapplied.


----------

